# Percy arrives.



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Percy set arrived around 10ish and the grand kids arrived around 2ish.
All is well and we can sit the storm out.









I think I will install a DPDT switch for batt/or /track power for shows.

I asked this on another thread that I can't find.
What train goes with James engine and will they produce a James set? 
IF any one knows.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

James is a general use engine like Percy, it has no set train-set of cars, so it would be a good excuse to make a few more freight cars for the lineup. 

James could easily reuse the same drive brick of Thomas, and would be a very probable candidate for the next entry.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

thanks Vic 
I was wonder if they sale these cars alone or I may have to cast some sides.??


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Marty Al Kramer on Evil Bay!! Here is a link to him. He is selling sets and individual pieces!! Regal


BACHMANN THOMAS THE TRAIN G-SCALE TROUBLESOME TRUCK #1 - eBay (item 110473449058 end time Dec-26-09 21:08:08 PST)


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks . 
I see Gary Lantz has some cars instock also.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Here's a video clip that shows James pulling coaches and then horrors or horrors a slow freight with "dirty cars from dirty sidings"


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Does any one have contacts at Bachman? I think that would be a nice set also. James and two longer coaches 

It was very easy to install a DPDT siwtch in Percys floor and a plug under and out for battery /track power.
Lot better design than my older Thomas loco.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,

I liked how simple Luke's Percy is, too. I was thinking about adding some more troublesome trucks going forward. One thing we'll need is a 'brake van'. For the time being, the aristo 20' cars are OK as stand in's. Flat cars and gons will fit in just fine. Possibly even the tank cars, but they're not exactly the same. 

A James would be good. Gordon or Henry would be better!

Mark


----------

